# BMW softens suspension on new Minis



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

> Q.Why did Mini score 166 problems per 100 vehicles in the J.D. Power and Associates' initial quality study (IQS)? The industry average was 133.
> 
> A.Yes, we have had some quality issues with the first cars coming into the country, but the majority of the issues are actually what we consider concept and design issues, which means it has nothing to do with the way in which the factory built the cars.
> 
> ...


http://www.detnews.com/2003/autosinsider/0305/09/d03-159692.htm


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Americans... :tsk:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

MINI Shock Absorber Improvement 
Posted by: MINI USA Customer Relations on 2003-05-15 at 16:54:44
(posted from: Host: system150.bmwna.com IP: 63.95.170.150)

Message:

I'm with MINI USA. We're so sorry to read you are concerned about the improvement to the MINI Cooper and MINI Cooper S shock absorbers. MINI USA strives for a balance between customer satisfaction and continued improvements to our car.

We know our owners treasure that Go-Kart like handling, so we devoted months of engineering time to address your requests and still deliver the performance you expect. The revised suspension set-up will allow for a more compliant ride, yet it will maintain your car's outstanding handling characteristics. Your MINI will handle as magnificently as ever.

The earlier suspension was not faulty in any way. This evolution is merely an improvement. MINI USA recognizes that superb handling is a key feature, and we assure you that the new suspension will deliver a very satisfying performance.

*A few of you are asking whether or not this improvement is world wide or just offered in the USA. FYI, the shock absorber improvement will be in all new MINIs worldwide. Again, we want to reassure you that this change will in no way effect the unrivaled handling inherent in the MINI Cooper and Cooper S. If you have any questions, you can always reach us at (866) ASK MINI. *


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> We know our owners treasure that Go-Kart like handling, so we devoted months of engineering time to address your requests and still deliver the performance you expect. The revised suspension set-up will allow for a more compliant ride, yet it will maintain your car's outstanding handling characteristics. Your MINI will handle as magnificently as ever. *


Yeah right! :blah:

This sounds like a another mistake in the making i.e. the lightened 3-Series steering debacle.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Ppl who wants cupholders should not be getting a MINI... damn Americans... There are times companies should not listen to consumer complaints... the "new" steering in the early MY01 330 was a good example... I see a suspension retrofit coming if they really soften things up...

So is this going to happen? My girlfriend is gonna put down a deposit for a MY04 MCS very very soon.

--Andrew


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Already done


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Haven't they already implemented it into production?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

:thumbdwn:

Another perfectly good thing turning to crap because of the "average American consumers' soft buttocks and need to drink crap while driving" 

Maybe if we had better roads here that were less bumpy they wouldn't even have complained in the first place. :tsk:


----------

